

Latest TPP Leak Shows US Still Pushing Terrible DRM and Copyright Term Proposals - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/10/latest-tpp-leak-shows-us-still-pushing-terrible-drm-and-copyright-term-proposals

======
ccvannorman
The issue is NOT whether or not this benefits corporations, consumers, IP, or
other pieces. The issue is that it's being done in secret and there is a big
push for a "Fast Track" for the US signers, so that Congress will not be
allowed to view it or vote on it.

~~~
ccvannorman
By the way, make your voice heard here:

[http://www.house.gov/htbin/findrep](http://www.house.gov/htbin/findrep)

[https://act.eff.org/action/speak-out-against-the-trans-
pacif...](https://act.eff.org/action/speak-out-against-the-trans-pacific-
partnership-agreement)

[http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_c...](http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm)

------
Twirrim
It's not entirely clear to me, what do partner countries actually gain from
TPP? There has to be at least some kind of carrot on the stick.

~~~
vilhelm_s
Well, it's a free-trade agreement. Mutually getting rid of tariffs increases
trade, which makes all the participating countries better off.

In addition, it tries to remove non-tariff barriers to trade, which involves
harmonizing legislation. E.g. if you want to sell US beef in Japan and
Japanese beef in the US, then the health regulations about how cows should be
raised should be the same in both countries.

The copyright stuff comes under the heading of harmonizing intellectual
property law, although somehow it seems to end up as pro-copyright-holder as
possible...

~~~
bonaldi
> then the health regulations about how cows should be raised should be the
> same in both countries.

As you point out in the copyright example, this is an immediate race to the
regulations that are best for businesses. So in this plan, Japanese consumers
would be subject to health regulations constructed on behalf of corporations
by a broken and regulatory-captured US political system.

Ultimately, the health regulations of their food would be that imposed by US
companies, regardless of the political actions of the Japanese electorate.

This is not harmony, it is discord.

~~~
captaindiego
Yes exactly. And to take your specific example, Japanese health regulations
with regard to meat are much more strict than US regulation. I've eaten things
raw in Japan (pork, beef, fish, etc.) that I would never consider doing in the
US. Choosing the lowest common denominator for the sake of improved trade will
cause problems and get people killed due to culture differences. And as you
say, totally ignores the wishes of the local electorate.

------
sdreyesghn
Criminal treatment of trade Secrets without "public interest" exception.
great, Aaron Swartz is gonna happen again. :(

